
EleVR leaving YC Research - akalin
http://elevr.com/elevr-leaving-ycr/
======
lambada
I'd suggest that maybe expanding YCR to YCombinator Research might have been a
better title, no way to edit a title though alas.

Sad to see their VR work go unfunded now though. There have been several
opinions voiced recently that VR is effectively dead; I think it's just that
we don't really know how to use it best yet - and this group was one of the
only groups I was aware of taking a full head-first jump into figuring out
what can work in VR

